# Teach me how to use my camera, in simple terms :D



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Just received an S5700 for my 21st, and I'd like to know how to take advantage of it in very simple terms.

It seems a great Camera and pretty simple to use / change the settings, but I don't know what to change them to?

If someone could give me a breakdown of:-

''S'' - Shutter speed Prioirity - Is this to do with how quickly the pic is taken? (ie, the shutter not open to long), for sport / moving car pics? Presumably the ISO would be increased? What sort of settings do I need for different shots?

''A'' - Aperature Priority - Is this for 'blurring' ? Ie, focusing on the close object, and blurring the background? Which way do I set it for 'extreme' blurred background, etc?

I also have a manual setting, ''P'' setting, and a few others that I understand.

What's the best way to get beading pics, night pics, and very sunny pics?

I have a tripod for taking pics too 

Would appreciate any help at all, or any useful links?

I'd sit and play about with it, but I wouldn't know what I'm doing

Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

nice camera, cant help you though me and my d40 are still learning


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

go and Google a few basic camera tutorials. There are some really really good ones out there that will explain EVERYTHING. Better still is to take a basic online course from Betterphoto or some of the others - I've done a few and they can be superb and well worth a few £'s to get the return.

Basically:

exposure is a balance of 3 things 1. shutter speed, 2. aperture size, 3. sensor sensitivity (ISO)

you are looking to let a particular amount of light through to the camera sensor, to create an image that is as light or dark as you want it to be, so combinations of those 3 things will provide it.

*shutter speed:* need a fast enough speed to avoid camera shake (usually 1/60th sec min). Slower shutter speeds will blur any moving subjects. If a subject moves or you want to blur it ect then it is something you should use...

*aperture*: how wide the physical opening in the lens is. Wide open (small f number) will provide the blurring you mention - subject in focus but a low depth of field so other elements further from the subject will begin to be blurred. 'Stopped down' (aperture much smaller to let less light in, higher f number) means a greater range will be in focus. Probably 90% of the time this is the mode you will want to be using unless shooting moving stuff etc.

As you need a certain amount of light to enter the camera, you are trading off shutter speed vs aperture, so you need to choose what is important for your desired image and in basic terms work with that mode. If you can change the ISO (senor sensitivity to light) you have a 3rd item to trade off as well, but as you make the senor more sensitive to give you higher shutter speeds etc, you introduct 'noise' and other issues into the quality of the final image.

*P Mode* - camera decides everything so you have less creative control

*Manual *- you control everything so have max creative control

I'd suggest some serious reading and experimenting to get your knowledge up before you start using anything other than P mode for important picture opportunities


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

You are correct in what you think so far.
ISO, shutter speed and aperture are all connected.
You need a certain amount of light for a photograph and these three things work together to provide it.
ISO sets how sensitive to light the sensor is. The higher the number, the more sensitive. I.E. ISO 400 is more sensitive than ISO 100.
Aperture sets how wide the lens curtains open when the picture is taken. Smaller numbers here mean the lens curtain is wider open so will let in more light. I.E f5.6 opens wider than f11. Aperture (along with focal length) also controls depth of field i.e. how much of the picture is in focus from front to back. The wider the ap (smaller number) the less depth of field, so only a narrow portion will be in focus. Wide apertures are what you want to throw backgrounds out of focus.
Shutter speed sets how long the shutter is open for. Longer shutter speeds let in more light than faster ones.

So for motor sports pics you want a fast shutter speed. If you want some movement blur then a slower shutter speed will suffice.
Out of focus backgrounds, large aperture. Landscapes where you want everything in focus then smaller aperture.
Sunny days, low ISO number.
Beading shots really need close focus ability. I don't know your particular camera but probably the dial setting with a flower for your beading shots.

There is loads of info out there on the interweb. Apparently you tube has a good set of tutorial videos or just google photo tips.
Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Worth learning how the metering and auto focus works on your camera, this will help you to compose well-exposed shots. You can then change metering and focussing modes as required to get the shot to come out as you want it. Learn what the histogram shows you. 

If you have a macro mode this can be useful for the beading shots.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Did you not get a manual with it? (I'm not being sarcastic).

Pop along to some forums on photography and you'll come across a section for beginners, you'll soon pick it up.
In the mean time; play with it, try different settings with the same subject and you'll get an idea what's happening


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> 'Stopped down' (aperture much smaller to let less light in, higher f number) means a greater range will be in focus. Probably 90% of the time this is the mode you will want to be using unless shooting moving stuff etc.
> 
> *P Mode* - camera decides everything so you have less creative control
> 
> I'd suggest some serious reading and experimenting to get your knowledge up before you start using anything other than P mode for important picture opportunities


Stopped down - Is this a setting on the camera?

Is P mode the same as auto? Or more advanced?

Thanks alot for all the advice, can anybody reccomend a good basic tutorial, I've had a look, but don't want to spend hours reading if there's better ones!  

Thanks again.

Took these pics before reading this, using one of the 'flower' (not macro) settings.... pretty damn poor


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Did you not get a manual with it? (I'm not being sarcastic).
> 
> Pop along to some forums on photography and you'll come across a section for beginners, you'll soon pick it up.
> In the mean time; play with it, try different settings with the same subject and you'll get an idea what's happening


I did get a manual, it basicly tells you how to change the settings, doesn't help too much what it all means, I'm halfway through the manual though.

I think I'm TOO newbish for a forum :lol:

Thanks


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> I think I'm TOO newbish for a forum :lol:


Not at all, the guys who contribute on the Pistonheads photography forum are extremely helpful and nearly always happy to assist a newcomers questions.

I suggest if your new to the hobby stick the camera on auto for a while , get a feel for it, use your eyes and your imagination and let the camera take care of the technical stuff.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> I did get a manual, it basicly tells you how to change the settings, doesn't help too much what it all means, I'm halfway through the manual though.
> 
> I think I'm TOO newbish for a forum :lol:
> 
> Thanks


You're never too new to join a forum, that's what they're there for! You joined this one didn't you?

Seriously, the Internet is an amazing place with millions of knowledgeable people (there are even a few on here  ), ask and ye shall learn.

Gary


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Can anybody recommend a newbie forum?

I'll checkout the pistonheads jobby


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a few:

Every manufacturer catered for here: http://www.dcresource.com/forums/index.php?

Fuji specific section: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1012

Try a google, sign up, if it's crap then try another


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cheers.

Here's an awesome link 

http://www.dcresource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7146


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Try here too

http://www.illustratedphotography.com/photography-tips/basic


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

a good forum for photography is

www.talkphotography.co.uk

there's a few DW members on there!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> a good forum for photography is
> 
> www.talkphotography.co.uk
> 
> there's a few DW members on there!


Just joined up, cheers


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Just joined up, cheers


I`m on this forum, very helpfull. Use same name:wave: Do you.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm Coxy914 on there as well.

more of a lurker than a poster! although can often be seen hanging around the motorsports section!


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Try here, I know you don't have a Canon but cameras functions are similar.

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/enjoydslr/index.html


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

ric type r said:


> I`m on this forum, very helpfull. Use same name:wave: Do you.


Yep, same name but just lurking at the minute


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Try here too
> 
> http://www.illustratedphotography.com/photography-tips/basic


This site is very good for the basics, read 50% of it now, after I've done all them, I'll join a forum 

Took this last night, it's pretty poor, but I only have a 4" shutter speed max 

How can I improve the image?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

in photoshop (or similar, reduce the noise and sharpen the image).
On your camera, you should be able to change the white balance as well.
You should have a setting for Iridescent lighting which would give the lighting a more white look as opposed to yellow.
I'm pretty sure you should be able to go longer than 4" on your 5700 though??
I started with an S7000 which is fairly similar and could go up to 30 secs IIRC.
You may even have the option of keeping the shutter open as long as you've got the button held down (although use a cable, else you will get camera shake!)


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> in photoshop (or similar, reduce the noise and sharpen the image).
> On your camera, you should be able to change the white balance as well.
> You should have a setting for Iridescent lighting which would give the lighting a more white look as opposed to yellow.
> I'm pretty sure you should be able to go longer than 4" on your 5700 though??
> ...


Good advice from Coxy there, you might want to try and cover the lens when there are no cars passing too, try a bit of black card or your hand:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, I noticed it was on incandescent, so changed it to auto . 

It won't let me go past 4" for some reason? 

I turned it to ''S'', then pressed the bottom right button to change the speed, then pressed up as much as poss, 4" was the limit?

Am I doing this wrong?

Thanks


----------

